# Schlieren animieren



## sight011 (2. Oktober 2011)

Kennt jemand für so etwas ein Tutorial oder weiß wonach ich suchen kann:

http://torwand3.zdf.de/

Gruß S.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (2. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

das lässt sich hervorragend mit dem After Effects Plugin Trapcode Particular machen. Entweder mehrere Instanzen davon für mehrere unabhängig animierbare Linien, oder aber via Trapcode Echospace beliebig verschobene und rotierte Kopien erzeugen.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## sight011 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich danke dir - das ist ein guter Tipp - ich schau mir das mal an! Hab damit ja schon mal gearbeitet. Ein Höllen Plug-In


----------

